# New Logo on my LT...Named her "CamoFly"



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

I had a logo made for the LT with the help of a forum member over a CG forum. So here she is the ""CamoFly""Thought It was to big at first but Im kinda feeling it now. I made a smaller version just in case I didnt like it to big. Pics are kinda bad cause its dark out but I was dieing to put it on. What ya'll think?

Also took a pic of the plate skinnydippin made for the backrest. Will be mounting my gps and can hang lures on there.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

slick looking logo [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] can you show us what the smaller one would look like?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Smaller one looks the same just half the size..I taped both on there before sticking the actual logo and wife and kids all voted for the big one. Im might put the small one on the truck..


----------



## Capt._A_J (Mar 5, 2009)

Slick!! Where did you get the aluminum grab rail/stand?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Had it custom made locally by a welder.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is a nice version of a naked Silver Doctor...where you going to catch salmon in FL? ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I like the graphic and the grab bar.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

i love the logo.... it looks great on the noe.....


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

The Camofly logo looks great, congrats!!!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thx guys


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

That is one bad [email protected]# gheenoe


----------

